# Senior Living Options in Other Countries



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2018)

After reading some of Lon's recent threads I started wondering how assisted living and skilled nursing care for seniors is handled in other countries especially those countries that have universal healthcare.

Is this type of assistance funded as part of universal healthcare, privately funded by the individual or some combination.

Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks, 

B


----------



## jujube (May 8, 2018)

Well, I discussed that with someone in India a couple of months ago.  There's a dreadful looming crises in India, as I am sure there is in many other "developing" or "second world" countries.  Traditionally, the elderly were taken into their children's homes and cared for there until they died.  There was very little need for nursing homes or senior facilities.  India has its "widow's homes" for childless widows but they tend to be very bad alternatives (I'm not sure what happens to the old men.....probably they die earlier than the women).

Now, fewer and fewer of the young people are taking their elders into their homes.  It may be because the young folks have moved out of the country or it just may be that the family dynamics have changed.  I had an interesting chat in the Mumbai airport with a lady who was a social worker and she said that India was not prepared to deal with the wave of elderly who will need care which will not be provided by their families.  There is no "social security" as such, very few pensions, and literally nothing in the way of long-term insurance.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2018)

Aged care in Australia is heavily subsidised to make it affordable for all. It is a mixture of not for profit and commercial enterprises at three levels - self care in a seniors community, low level care in a hostel and high level care in a nursing home. Seniors communities range from small collections of affordable housing such as we have behind our church to resort-like gated communities with recreational facilities. The latter can be very expensive.

Hostels tend to resemble large group homes where the residents are semi independent. Meals are provided as well as some personal services such as help with managing medications and showering if needed. Residents can come and go as they please and activities are organised such as bus outings, games etc. Services such as podiatry, grooming and doctor's visits are available in house. To live in a hostel you need to be assessed as needing this level of care because of the government subsidy that is provided. Some hostels specialise in handling residents with dementia but mostly it is for frail but otherwise self sufficient seniors. I recently visited my sister in law in another state who has recently moved from a seniors community to a hostel facility. Both are very attractive places although she is feeling a little cramped now having moved from a 2 bedroom, two bathroom situation to a single room/single bathroom with a small kitchenette, living room and balcony. The view is spectacular, overlooking a beautiful golf course and lake. The corridors are very wide to accommodate mobility scooters and the dining room is delightful.

High level care requires nursing by registered nurses. Because of the physical state of the residents, these can be rather depressing places. All of the needs of the residents are taken care of by the staff. Some receive the attention of family members but many do not. Staff try their best to offer love but in truth they are flat out all day. Medical assessment is necessary to enter this level of care. Some places provide both hostel and nursing home care under an "aging in place" policy designed to minimise stress on residents. 

The government also has a policy of enabling seniors to remain in their own homes as long as possible and subsidises programs such as community transport and home help. Hubby and I are helped with some housework fortnightly. A young woman tends to our floors, bathroom and kitchen and it only costs $A 16,00 a time. We are also in the local community bus scheme and can book outings with door to door pick up and delivery. This service can take us to medical appointments or on shopping excursions. Last week we were taken to a place called Bellbird Cottage to see an extensive collection of dolls and a model railway and then had lunch at a nearby club. There was a driver and a carer with us and there must have been 8 wheelie walkers crammed into the rear of the mini bus.


----------

